# WWDC 2006 keynote



## zoranb (Aug 1, 2006)

Guys, someone must get the keynote and put it on Rapidshare and share it with the rest. Not streaming so users with no streaming speed ability can download it and keep it for ever, it will be a great day for Apple users, the Pro line is coming (hopefully) so i guess we alla want to watch the whole show, i dont want to learn it by headlines or anything else, i want to see it.
So whos gonna do this, responsibly?


----------



## fryke (Aug 1, 2006)

erh... YOU again!  let's just wait until it actually shows up _any_where. we don't know whether there's going to be live or postponed or no streaming at all so far...


----------



## zoranb (Aug 1, 2006)

fryke its good to see u too  
well yes im telling it now so we can get organised and do the job correctly!
this will prolly be as important as the glorious days of 1984, im sure


----------



## fryke (Aug 1, 2006)

well... that doesn't change the technical and legal issues. technically, you can't download the stream as a movie file directly, so someone would have to record it somehow and save it as a downloadable file and host it. and that, AFAIK, would make it illegal and, more importantly for some, late.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 1, 2006)

damn, so ill never get to see the whole show right?


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be there in person, but I don't think you can video tape the event without permission from Apple (which isn't going to happen). If I can get a wifi signal in the Moscone at that point, I will be posting updates over at http://www.osxfactor.com. Otherwise, I'll post a recap with pics after the keynote.


----------



## chadwick (Aug 1, 2006)

WiFi @ Mascone was really, really crappy in early June when I was there. Hopefully it'll be better next week. :ack:


----------



## ksv (Aug 1, 2006)

Someone should set up a unidirectional mic pointing at a speaker stack and unicast the audio to a broadcast server via a Mac and bluetooth phone : )


----------



## MnM (Aug 1, 2006)

If there is a live stream, does anyone know where I can get it? Apple site at the designated time? I always look for posts whiles its going on but then afterwards I realized there was a live stream. This happened to me in the past. So I was just wondering...


----------



## Qion (Aug 1, 2006)

I dunno when exactly they're scheduling the preview, but I figure that it'll be floating around the internet somewhere. Try refreshing Apple's page every once in a while around the time the preview is supposed to be. Also try searching Google or checking up on weblogs (I know fryke is doing one). 

If anything, you can read about it until it visually comes up.


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 1, 2006)

Crazy Crazy


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 2, 2006)

I doubt there will be a live stream. The last "live" showing off WWDC I saw was in 2004 at the Apple Store. I think Apple stopped broadcasting to the stores shortly after that. 

Apple usually has a QT stream of the event up later that day.


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

My subtle premonition is that Apple will not "air" this event the day-of, purely because it would make a lot of people who paid to attend feel cheated. Well, at least that seems like how I would feel if I paid to see it myself -it's Apple's main selling point-, and then turn around to see it's already on the net by the time I leave San Francisco.


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2006)

People attending WWDC don't really pay just for watching a nice keynote - although that's always been a nice part of WWDC as well.

People should not forget that this is _not_ a consumer event.


----------



## Qion (Aug 2, 2006)

fryke said:


> People attending WWDC don't really pay just for watching a nice keynote - although that's always been a nice part of WWDC as well.
> 
> People should not forget that this is _not_ a consumer event.



I thought I remembered to add that detail . I know it's not just for the keynote, but you do agree some users would feel a bit gypped, no?


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 2, 2006)

serpicolugnut said:


> I doubt there will be a live stream. The last "live" showing off WWDC I saw was in 2004 at the Apple Store. I think Apple stopped broadcasting to the stores shortly after that.
> 
> Apple usually has a QT stream of the event up later that day.



Anyone know what the link for the QT stream will be, if any?  I'd like to watch the stream later in the day and get a direct link now, instead of hunting Apple's website after the fact and spoiling the all keynote surprises.


----------



## Veljo (Aug 3, 2006)

They site you're looking for won't usually appear until they've put the clip up. There'll be a link to it on this forum soon enough. Just watch this topic


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Aug 3, 2006)

Qion said:


> I thought I remembered to add that detail . I know it's not just for the keynote, but you do agree some users would feel a bit gypped, no?


There was a WWDC not that long ago in which everyone in the audience got a free iSight camera. The next year, I believe they got nada.

Kap


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the 2005 stream so I suspect the URL will be similar:
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc05/


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/wwdc06/ <-- Add 6 possible? I checked website said not found.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 3, 2006)

Well no of course it's not going to be up yet but it'll appear there later after the event is over.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 3, 2006)

Will it be downloadable as a file anywhere?

Can anyone with QTpro get it and send it to me? I cant wait!!!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Aug 4, 2006)

What I don't understand is why Apple just doesn't sell the video of the keynote from the iTMS.

Hell, I'd be willing to pay for it (and I told them so, via Apple's feedback site) to get a non-streaming version asap.

Kap


----------



## zoranb (Aug 4, 2006)

pay why pay? apple users that pay deserve to learn of apple's course for free!
pay, no way! we diserve it!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Aug 4, 2006)

zoranb said:


> pay why pay? apple users that pay deserve to learn of apple's course for free!
> pay, no way! we diserve it!


You can already get it for free - streaming.

Kap


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 4, 2006)

Ceroc Addict said:


> There was a WWDC not that long ago in which everyone in the audience got a free iSight camera...
> Kap



WWDC 2003.  The place was a rockin' when that was announced. 

Michael


----------



## zoranb (Aug 5, 2006)

Ceroc Addict said:


> You can already get it for free - streaming.
> 
> Kap



Streaming isnt for all people, there are some still on dialup including my self!
Im refering to us, slow internet users, that prefer to just download the whole thing and watch it uninteruptibly!


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyway.. Who are going to WWDC today?


----------



## Sirtovin (Aug 7, 2006)

fryke said:


> erh... YOU again!  let's just wait until it actually shows up _any_where. we don't know whether there's going to be live or postponed or no streaming at all so far...



I love Fryke!  I am excited i wish i had 1,500+ dollars to tour this week's events...


----------



## serpicolugnut (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm here in the Moscone waiting for the keynote to begin. I'll post updates if the wifi will stay open.

Cheers,
SLN


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2006)

Else there'll still be some SMS messages I'm getting through, I hope. My live transcript is now up and running here: http://macintosh.fryke.com/live.html


----------



## efox5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Even some of their staff could not attend the keynote...not to mention us..


----------



## efox5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Apple online stores are down


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 7, 2006)

Apple tend to close down due to update info about MacPro and others that very normal for Apple do that..


----------



## efox5 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep, I know, so that means Apple will do publish new hardwares, right?
Maybe iPhone...


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2006)

Good live updates from macrumors:
http://www.macrumorslive.com/web/


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

10:11 am	1.6 to 2.1x faster than the G5 quad
10:09 am	up to 3x a Xeon
10:09 am	deliver tremendous performance per watt
10:09 am	64 bit
10:09 am	128 bit vector engine
10:09 am	large 4 MB shared L2 cache
10:09 am	up to 3 Ghz
10:08 am	all dual core
10:08 am	based on core 2 duo
10:08 am	woodcrest processors
10:08 am	old case - two optical drives
10:08 am	Mac Pro
10:08 am	good morning - so excited
10:08 am	Schiller takes the stage
10:08 am	PowerMac -
says it's goodbyes

The Mac Pro!


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2006)

Every MacPro is a QUAD


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

Now I just need 2,000 bucks.


----------



## whitesaint (Aug 7, 2006)

Pictures and description of the keynote


----------



## mi5moav (Aug 7, 2006)

This is terrible... Great new products but stuff was missing... going to hurt the stock this week.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 7, 2006)

store back up!

heavy traffic.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 7, 2006)

Woo.
Hoo.


----------



## gerbick (Aug 7, 2006)

although I'm happy with the Mac Pro announcements, and dual-core, dual CPU Woodcrest action - which was expected - and the price is pretty decent; I just love all of the foolish expectations of the people that thought the iPhone, et al was going to really happen.


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 7, 2006)

I definitely didn't expect an iPhone.  I WAS hoping for something that was a little more intriguing to me, and an unexected product announcement.  After all the silence lately, I guess we were hoping for something interesting to be announced.

Mac Pro and Xserve were pretty much exactly what was expected, and I also have no interest in spending $2500+ on a new system, so not particularly useful to me =)

Some of the things look interesting - Core Animation and some of the others look like they give poention to interesting new apps at some point down the road.  Virtual Desktops are definitely a nice add.  The rest of it?  A handful of nice improvements/interesting toys, but definitely not going to make me rush out and buy the new OS.  I'm hoping they have some new product announcements over the next month, and that there really are "top secret" things are actually, well, interesting (and not just unfinished minor features that were too unstable for even a fixed demo).

I also think we were hoping for some "killer" new feature that just will make Leopard head-and-shoulders above Vista in the minds of consumers.  I'm not really seeing much here, which makes me a bit more worried about the Vista launch.

Front Row included in Leopard is good.  I was hoping to see more about it, though - I'm really hoping I can make my Mini a real media center/living room PC (current Front Row+iTMS is about 65% there as long as I don't intend it to do DVR)


----------



## bunga (Aug 7, 2006)

Leopard previews

http://www.apple.com/macosx/leopard/


----------



## zoranb (Aug 7, 2006)

so when will the keynote video be available to download????


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 7, 2006)

If it's like earlier ones, later this afternoon/evening.


----------



## RyanLang (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry if this was already posted.

http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/aug_2006/event/index.html

I just found it on the quicktime page, not sure how long it's been out there.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow that was fast.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2006)

http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_350_ref.mov
or higher quality
http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/aug/wwdc_2006/m_wwdc_2006_650_ref.mov


----------



## chadwick (Aug 7, 2006)

I wonder how much faster then 3GHz chips are over the 2.66GHz... Anyone seen any Woodcrest benchmarks out there?


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm having the time of my life attempting to get either stream running for more than 5 minutes. Ugh.


----------



## RyanLang (Aug 7, 2006)

Same here 

I used to be able to download the movies by screwing with the actual rtsp link but I haven't had any luck doing that.


----------



## Qion (Aug 7, 2006)

It finally sped up for me using the higher quality link.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine would stream at 700kbit for a while and then drop to zero, which I don't get why.  It could handle the 700kbit for a long time then just drop to zero.  If it was overloaded servers then it'd just drop down to a lower bitrate not zero.  Then my stream would come back at 700kbits again.


----------



## RyanLang (Aug 7, 2006)

It's too bad that Apple seems to have stopped caring much about the whole streaming keynote. A few years back when it would go out live was always really exciting and now the replay won't even play back 5 hours after the show has ended. I wonder why it feels like there's a lack of enthusiasm over keynotes in general.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 8, 2006)

Guys all the links in here are broken, plus that the qtime apple provides is giving me the msg of invalid url...

WHERE IS THAT KEYNOTE ALREADY, IM GOING BANANAS HERE!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 8, 2006)

Apple's QT stream: http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/aug_2006/event/index.html

This requires QT7.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought it was good -- loved Time Machine. I was hoping for some more info on Leopard, but I can understand why they are being secretive. 

They had a kind of Blue Screen of Death moment though with the iPhoto demonstration. Has that ever happened before?! I can only imagine what Steve would have said after the keynote!


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually, it has happened before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnVUvW42CUA

They're using an unreleased operating system that is not fully tested, and they have beta software on top of that. Stuff happens I guess. That's why it's not the the market yet.


----------



## Timotheos (Aug 8, 2006)

On the other side of the world 8 hours later i could feel his pain during the iPhoto demonstration.

If Time Machine works effectivly (doesnt use of $3,000 worth of external hard drives) then apple are on to something great.

ichat is looking great!

The notes feature throughout all apps is also a good sign.

Overall, im pretty impressed with the way OSX is heading.

Mac Pro seems like a reasonalby good improvement on allready the greatest tower in the world, and when they cofirmed the prices of the $2,500 MP to the similar $3,500 Dell i was amazed. The flexiblity on the MP is also great to see.

Cant wait to see their final release of 10.6 with their top secret stuff (did anyone else notice they showed no updates of the finder? i think this is going to be the big one!)


----------



## UberIntelligent (Aug 8, 2006)

...


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought Leopard looked really promising in the keynote. I figure if they're being secretive enough to hold back some of their ideas, we've got a really innovative system to look forward to. I especially liked Time Machine, although I'm not sure how they would use that technology without -as Timotheos said- a load of external hard drives.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder if the backup drive has to be the same size or larger.. and if it will be "smart" enough to not backup 20 GB deleted iMovie files, or sacrifice many small docs for one big one.. I guess we'll find out spring, 2007.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 8, 2006)

2007 u mean!


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

It does say 2007..

now


----------



## mdnky (Aug 8, 2006)

Qion said:


> I thought Leopard looked really promising in the keynote. I figure if they're being secretive enough to hold back some of their ideas, we've got a really innovative system to look forward to.


I'm surprised no one else said anything about them "holding back" on a few things.  From what I saw, I'll upgrade pretty much immediately.  Definitely agree that there's something we're missing here...hopefully a big thing.


----------



## Qion (Aug 8, 2006)

mdnky said:


> I'm surprised no one else said anything about them "holding back" on a few things.  From what I saw, I'll upgrade pretty much immediately.  Definitely agree that there's something we're missing here...hopefully a big thing.



I have no doubt it's a big thing. My guess is a major Finder update. I thought it was a bit fishy that nothing in Finder had changed in the preview, and nothing was said about it either. In every OS release I've been here for, something changes in the Finder. I truly hope they utilize Core Animation to its fullest.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah. Didn't they say that they had several apps in beta? I mean.. apps, not just features? Perhaps an Office killer..

The preview system essentially looked like Tiger with the new features. That's probably how they want it to look, now. Giving nothing else away..


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Aug 9, 2006)

I suspect the secret features are finder and front row. I originally thought the 'big thing' would be something to do with Boot camp, but that doesn't look likely. I don't see why they would hide extra boot camp-related features, seeing as it's the one thing MS doesn't need to copy. 

maybe you're right about the word killer eric. Maybe a full-featured TextEdit.


----------



## zoranb (Aug 9, 2006)

I should have been more carefull with the title. a simple word like "video" makes a big difference if it was added WWDC 2006 keynote video. this is what the whole thread was started for and u can see this in the beggining where the first posts where made!
Now we are kinda off topic. not anybodyelses fault just mine...

so lets get back to subject... is the downloadable version of the video out yet?


----------



## mdnky (Aug 9, 2006)

zoranb said:


> is the downloadable version of the video out yet?


Apple doesn't offer a downloadable version of it.  You can view it on their site using quicktime (streaming of course).  Anything found elsewhere as a downloadable would be a pirated version and thus not really discussable (or linkable) here.


----------



## fryke (Aug 9, 2006)

Suspicious minds say that Leopard simply isn't far enough yet for them to unveil more. I guess we'll hear more about Leopard's state soon enough on our favourite rumour sites.


----------



## MacFreak (Aug 9, 2006)

I agreed with you Fryke. Apple doing on purposes to wait till Vista released then Apple able release Leopard with more features. Which will blew Vista's A$$.. Yeah, thats Apple's way!


----------

